# sun perch in kickapoo



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

we went out at 4 pm till 6 pm caught a lot of sun perch the ones we boxed were 6 in. to 8 in. long stopped counting at 80 had a blast and they will sure eat good
retired10


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Sounds like a fish fry. Congrats to you on a fine catch !!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Those are the guys that have been stealing all of the bait!
Those are a lot of fun to catch.
RT


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Perch (bream) are the finest fish that swims. Great fighters, easy to catch without breaking the bank on tackle, fine table fare and the prettiest fish in the lake.

Reel Time, they don't steal bait. They are just exercising their equal opportunity rights.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am usually too lazy to keep fish, but those I respect say the bream are some of the best to eat.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Bream are great table fare. I usually throw them back, though. When we go out to my dad's property, which is a long 8 miles from my house, we will sometimes take worms and my wife will fish for them in his pond. She has caught some monsters in his pond before and then puts them back to catch another day. His pond holds some small back bass as well that I will sometimes throw a lure for them release them so they too can grow up.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Perch (bream) are the finest fish that swims. Great fighters, easy to catch without breaking the bank on tackle, fine table fare and the prettiest fish in the lake.
> 
> Reel Time, they don't steal bait. They are just exercising their equal opportunity rights.


Oh, my apologies! (Poor choice of words). I'm sorry if I offended the bream! Of course they need to eat too. I hope they eat a lot so that they will be nice and fat when I throw them in the grease!


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Dont you guys throw those on a trotline and catch some bigger fish?? or is that just and OK thing...


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

yes we do put them on limb lines and trout lines but not the size of the ones i caught yesterday or to day this size i eat
retired10


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

...and don't forget our post from a ways back as to Bream, Longear, Pumpkin, and Sunperch all being, pound for pound, the hardest fighting fish!


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

you got that right they are a lot of fun to catch
retired10


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

Do any of you happen to have pictures of the bream your catching in Livingston? I'm working on tying some bass jigs to match the color of them for use on livingston.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

How about this... not exactally a Bream.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's a typical colorful Livingston Long ear....caught about 1 mile from Pine Island on a slab.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

tbone2374 said:


> ...and don't forget our post from a ways back as to Bream, Longear, Pumpkin, and Sunperch all being, pound for pound, the hardest fighting fish!


 Don`t forget those Redears. My biggest was 12 3/4 long . Beautiful fish
and was going to have it mounted. Hurricane came in and it turned to
mush .


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks , thats what I was looking for. Keep em coming if you have any more.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

boxed were 6 in. to 8 in. long stopped counting at 80 had a blast and they will sure eat good
Nice catch Retired-they are what I cut my teeth on growing up fishing stock tanks in Mexia with Granddad. Have quesstion for you? how do you clean them before hitting the grease? I mean do you scale that many or fillet them being as small they are. I I remember is granddad frying and we're eating-not sure what he did before hand. I haven't target them in years but know of a few place I take nieces/nepheew to catch a few and they take home


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

YA LET ME KNOW ALSO PLEASE. I WOULD THINK GUT & SCALE THEN INTO THE FRYING PAN


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

Bowhntr said:


> boxed were 6 in. to 8 in. long stopped counting at 80 had a blast and they will sure eat good
> Nice catch Retired-they are what I cut my teeth on growing up fishing stock tanks in Mexia with Granddad. Have quesstion for you? how do you clean them before hitting the grease? I mean do you scale that many or fillet them being as small they are. I I remember is granddad frying and we're eating-not sure what he did before hand. I haven't target them in years but know of a few place I take nieces/nepheew to catch a few and they take home


I scale them then I cut head to the "A" hole and that takes out the guts and ribs then into the frying pan
retired 10


----------

